

Should you give advisors equity? - zabramow
https://medium.com/@jason/should-you-give-advisors-equity-in-your-startup-f9aff03c5f18

======
zabramow
PS I've not had great success with advisors. I've ended up doing more free
favors for advisors than anything that would justify their equity. My
suggestion: unless they're blue chip, offer them a negligible amount of shares
and then if they're good increase the number.

